# Compressor Rebuild



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

my old craftsman comprosser needs a rebuild and maybe a new motor, it keeps blowing breakers randomly ..... anyone know a good cheap source to get my supplies from, also i want to get rid of the craftsman style switch and on/off set up


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

What model/hp is it? Does it still gain pressure quickly, when it's runnin? How big is the breaker it's on now? I'd suspect it should at least be a 20 amp.
I'm sure you're already aware of Northern tool. www.northerntool.com
and surplus center has some of that stuff too. www.surpluscenter.com


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

ill have to look at it when i get back home, 

i know its a 2hp, 20 gallon 120v, oil type, and a pretty high CFM for as small as it is

i got a new bigger huskey compressor, but i want my craftsman for my shed out back, and to take places if i need to.

i really think the compressor itself is great, and it just needs a new motor and a psi switch


----------



## Roadlizard7 (Jun 23, 2011)

A 2HP, 120 V motor will pull around 20 amps when running. To handle startup current, you would need a 40 amp breaker.


----------



## banzair (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is a company of air compressor parts line for you:Air compressor parts&Acessories - Banzair Mechanical&Electrical Co., Ltd. wish you find what you want! Good luck to you!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Roadlizard7 said:


> A 2HP, 120 V motor will pull around 20 amps when running. To handle startup current, you would need a 40 amp breaker.


start-up is no problem, its randomly when running, i havent figured out what triggers it but its wierd and random and most of the time is blowing the breaker on the motor



banzair said:


> Here is a company of air compressor parts line for you:Air compressor parts&Acessories - Banzair Mechanical&Electrical Co., Ltd. wish you find what you want! Good luck to you!


i shall look


----------

